# Manual Trim Tabs?



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

I've got an old Lucky Strike Marine 15'9" Gheenoe clone. It was in pretty rough shape and I have been restoring it while waiting on the state to come inspect it and issue a serial #. Old one was erased in a disaster of a transom replacement sometime in it's past!'

Anyway, the boat has yet to hit the water, but I have been hearing the benefits of trim tabs and wonder if they will do anything for my boat... It will be powered with a 10hp Evinrude (58 model). If so, where do I get them and what will they cost. I cant seam to find the manually adjusted ones anywhere except one place and they do not list a price...

I want manual ones, as there is only minimal electrical (lights) on the boat.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

There is no way to tell if they will benefit your boat until it hits the water. Also if your transom is as narrow as a normal highsider I wouldn't put them on, I would look into a hydrofoil for the outboard instead,


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Never had to put trim tabs on my highsider.. I did some testing with the stingray jr. on my Yami 15 and found that it actually performed better with it off of the motor. Seems to have less drag and as long as your motor planes out then their is really no need for it on a smaller boat...


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

Cool. Thanks. I guess we will see when she hits the water.

I'm not interested in fitting a foil to my motor. It is a 58 model and I dont want to drill any holes in it. also, the plane that it would bolt to is REALLY small and not much to mount to...


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

All you need to do is ask, TsG Micro Trim Tabs $125.00


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

X2 what Tom C said....

I cannot run without the tabs......this is all my previous gheenoes with manual tabs. Made by TomC


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> Also if your transom is as narrow as a normal highsider I wouldn't put them on,


Because of the narrow transom is why my Micro Trim Tabs are a good fit. Unlike a hydrofoil the Trim Tabs are adjustable so you can adjust the lift to what you need.


----------

